# kqueue taskq and acpi_task_ process taking CPU



## bv_arvind (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,

In my idle system I observe that the CPU usage in one of the cores is taken by kqueue taskq,  acpi_task_0 and acpi_task_1 process. Not sure what these processes are responsible for. But on working cases I observe that these processes are not running when the system is idle. On initial research I realized that people who had a similar problem had it fixed by using a different BIOS version or changing the power supply. In order to investigate further I would like to know the purpose of these TQ's in the system.
Thanks.


----------

